# where can i buy RO water



## times9 (Jan 25, 2009)

LOOKING to buy RO water inb the markham area anyone know any places for a decent price. thanks not looking to make my own


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

You can buy it from Big Al's for 75 cents a gallon. Dunno about the other LFS in the area.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

You can usually buy RO water at grocery stores. Canadian Springs sells it. Just make sure it is not mineral water. The label is usually green on the bottles for RO water from them. You can also call them and have them deliver.


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

I hve bought from Big al, they dont change their filters, I bought it two times, and tested it and had too much minerals in it !!! phosphate to be exact.

Metros AKA old dominians has it, the 5 gallon Jars, it sais in fine print Reverse osmosis and Ozonized. 6 bucks I think ? and u gotta pay 10 for the jar, which u will return next time u buy another.


----------

